# Uncapped Pupa in Brood - Please help with Diagnosis



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

If some of the larvae have been chewed on I would say yes to VSH.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, it is classic VSH, pupa being uncapped in the pink eyed stage.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Sure is a great brood pattern, your queen has been busy and doing a good job laying.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

One of those in picture #1 looks as though it may have been a drone. If you want, you could take some tweezers with you and pull some of those out next time to see if they have mites on them.

Alex


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Sep 29, 2014)

Slow Drone said:


> If some of the larvae have been chewed on I would say yes to VSH.


It does not appear that there has been any chewing on the pupae, just the cappings are removed.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Sep 29, 2014)

AR Beekeeper said:


> Yes, it is classic VSH, pupa being uncapped in the pink eyed stage.


Thank you, AR, for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Sep 29, 2014)

AHudd said:


> One of those in picture #1 looks as though it may have been a drone. If you want, you could take some tweezers with you and pull some of those out next time to see if they have mites on them.
> 
> Alex


Alex, I thought the same thing at the time, but upon closer examination I think the wax may have been flared out during removal of the capping. Anyway, I'm not convinced its a drone. I didn't have drone brood in any of the 6 hives in this yard, at the time. I will plan to look for mites on the pupae during the next inspection. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, Kevin, just a passing thought on the Drone. It is an unusual spot for a single Drone in the midst of all that worker brood, but not unheard of either.
Mites are easy to see on pupae. 

Good luck on the upcoming season.

Alex


----------

